# MINNKOTA MAXXUM CABLE STEER FOOT PEDAL LEVELING



## justin sumner (Nov 27, 2017)

I just bought a 2001 Minnkota Maxxum cable steer 65lb thrust trolling motor
This is my first foot operated trolling motor

I have a flat bottom jon boat, so the trolling mount runs parallel to the side of the boat, not skewed to the right like on a lot of bass boats 

For example..........my mount | bass boats /

Now my question is, can I get my foot pedal to be level or flat so my foot is in its natural standing position when the motor is in the straight forward position, or is the foot pedal always going to be where your toe is pointed upwards and heel down in the straight forward motor position?

I would think it would be more comfortable to not have my foot so cockeyed since for the most part most of us are trolling straight forward, or at least attempting to

So far I have messed around with the tension screw, and taken the cap off the control unit and looked around in there, I am just not sure how I would be able to level the pedal without moving the motor off center, all the videos I have seen, none of them reference setting the pedal to your preference other than tension

I figure I could disconnect either the head unit side cable, or pedal side cable, and adjust the pedal level, but not sure how that would work for reconnecting it all together because if this whole system is under tension, you really only have so much play to work with to get it all connected and working properly

Any and all help would be appreciated

Also is there a way to get to the top bearing on the shaft without taking apart the entire head unit? I was wanting to grease it up like I did for the lower bearing where the two shafts meet, or maybe the top one is just more trouble than its worth...............This motor has not been used in a few years and I kind of have been going over all of it.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 4, 2017)

You just need to rotate the motor shaft by hand to aim it further left or right and then re-tighten the gate screw. 
For instance, rotate it to the right so that you have to be steered "more left" in order for it to be pointed straight in reference to the boat.


----------



## justin sumner (Dec 4, 2017)

Called Minnkota, so much easier than I thought it would 
I attached the user manual on accident, but looks like 11 people used it
I am also attaching the steering/pedal adjust, very easy to do


----------

